# How do your Field and Indoor scores correlate?



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

So I'm wondering how everybody's scores correlate. In other words, if you're a 300 shooter with mid 40's x's what do your field scores usually run? If you're a 300 55+x shooter inside what are your field scores? I'm really wondering if it takes a 60 x shooter to be able to hit 550 or better. Also trying to figure out if I am truly better at one game or the other. 

Make sense? Post it up ya'll...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I think it would be easier to flip your question around. Most 550 Field shooters definately would shoot 300 - very high x counts inside like 58 - 60 regularly. Now there are a lot of good indoor shooters that just dont seem to grasp shooting field archery and shoot in the 525+ area and higher.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

5 Spot 59-60X average

Field is around a 553 
Hunter is around a 556


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*??*

5 SPOT 45-48 x

FIELD 525


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

5 Spot-58-60X
Field-550+


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I think it would be easier to flip your question around. Most 550 Field shooters definately would shoot 300 - very high x counts inside like 58 - 60 regularly. Now there are a lot of good indoor shooters that just dont seem to grasp shooting field archery and shoot in the 525+ area and higher.


i gotta argee with Jarlicker, field isnt my cup of tea ive only shoot it one time and shot a 540 correct me if iam wrong bro but IMO i think if you had the time to shoot like you want to. then you would be a 300 with 55+ x's indoor shooter and a 540-550 field shooter.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Indoor:

300 53-57X
444-447 25-30X

Outdoor:

535-545


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know.....:noidea:

Haven't shot indoors worth a darn the past few years...couple rounds here and there but not a bunch of practice last year at all actually none. Just 3 rounds total shot last year so I will not really know for a while 

Field mid 530s at the end of the year....I think I could have shot in the 40s with another month. 

Indoors....shot my first round yesterday... 300 51X....but I have been playing with things so the bow needed tweaking and sighting in which I did in the first two ends and only shot 2Xs both ends 

So I am gonna say 55 range.

But yes there are people that shoot indoors better then they do field....and vise versa.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

indoor 54-59x, I've only shot 3 field events 525 highest


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you cant directly compare the 2, they're two different disciplines. thats like tryin to compare your 3d scores to vegas scores.

there's different mental aspects that make each game different. indoors, it's pretty much a controlled environment with lighting being the single biggest variable between locations.

outdoors....wind, rain, fog, temperature, lighting, shadows, angles, cuts......all can make or break your game. that's just on the same course.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> you cant directly compare the 2, they're two different disciplines. thats like tryin to compare your 3d scores to vegas scores.
> 
> there's different mental aspects that make each game different. indoors, it's pretty much a controlled environment with lighting being the single biggest variable between locations.
> 
> outdoors....wind, rain, fog, temperature, lighting, shadows, angles, cuts......all can make or break your game. that's just on the same course.


I agree,
INDOORS, form faults can be "corrected" with the site setting. However, as soon as you increase the distance outdoors....then those faults show up big time.

One other poster spoke of seeing/knowing great indoor shooters in 300's with high-x-counts "not doing so well" outdoors....I solidly agree with that too.

I've run across solid indoor shooters that couldn't break into the 520's OUTDOORS.

I might add one little thing here that I've seen over the years from a personal perspective and also with many other shooters; it is interesting....

At the beginning of the INDOOR season, just coming in from outdoors, my X-count has always been really, really good....Why? Simple....my FORM is better and dead on because I've had to keep it in check for the field shooting. Secondly, the size of the bullseye at 20 yards OUTDOORS is way, way SMALLER than the size of the bullseye on the 20 yard NFAA blue face, as is the X-ring. I'm used to hitting the smaller dot because I HAVE TO in order to shoot the 20 on the target...Heck, we all can hit 19's and 20's on that same size target OUTDOORS up to 30 yards...cuz we HAVE TO.

Another thing....outdoors we shoot correctly spined and SMALL diameter arrows...so we know we ain't gonna get away with "line cutting".

Then, we come indoors all primed with form and used to hitting the tiny dots. We blast the delights out of the indoor NFAA face....for awhile...and then, slowly, our x-count drops. We use "fat shaft line-cutters" indoors and sub-consciously start relying on the ARROWS do to the work WE should be doing. 

We figure we have more room...both from the size of the bullseye and from the size of the arrow...so we start getting sloppy with our FORM....cuz...it is only 20 yards and we can correct our sites for it.

Then, last but not least...most shooters use the "BORING" excuse as their scores or x=counts settle in and don't put forth the effort they did at the start of the indoor season. Then, comes Vegas and the NFAA National Indoor and "we" start to TRY to focus again...but many have already lost that "Edge" they had from outdoors....long ago.

300 indoors ain't good enough...119X's won't make the shoot down, 120X gets you there....but....you need the "20 yard field target X-ring" consistency to WIN IT ALL...thus, MY OPINION....the 555+ field shooter SHOULD be a very, very High x-Count indoor shooter....but the reverse is NOT always true.

Two different games, two different mentalities, but the biggest thing in common still comes down to SOLID, REPEATABLE SHOT EXECUTION, at ANY distance.

field14 (tom D.)


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> you cant directly compare the 2, they're two different disciplines. thats like tryin to compare your 3d scores to vegas scores.
> 
> there's different mental aspects that make each game different. indoors, it's pretty much a controlled environment with lighting being the single biggest variable between locations.
> 
> outdoors....wind, rain, fog, temperature, lighting, shadows, angles, cuts......all can make or break your game. that's just on the same course.


I have to agree with the Rock on this one. But not for the enviro mental part but the mental part.

In practice I consistantly shoot 300- 59/60X rounds. Yet I have yet to come close to that in competition. Maybe average 53X. Now when I go outdoors it is the opposite. I shoot better than my practice session in competition and average about a 554 field.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> I have to agree with the Rock on this one. But not for the enviro mental part but the mental part.
> 
> In practice I consistantly shoot 300- 59/60X rounds. Yet I have yet to come close to that in competition. Maybe average 53X. Now when I go outdoors it is the opposite. I shoot better than my practice session in competition and average about a 554 field.


that happens to me to. I mean my pratice score is better than my competition score. why do you think that is???


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

dont worry, you arent the only one who's head gets in the way of a 'normal' activity.

i think mine is from being overwhelmed by the event and being taken out of my comfort zone because i shoot with 'strangers'. the 'unsconscious' effort to not make an [email protected]$ out of yourself usually backfires. my 'best' at the indoor nats is 600 100x. league scores during that time avg 300 57x, with a personal best of 59x. it's all in my grey matter. peformance anxiety


one other thing that may throw others off on the indoor/outdoor thing is footing. pretty much a no brainer indoors, but outside......never ever the same.




USNarcher said:


> I have to agree with the Rock on this one. But not for the enviro mental part but the mental part.
> 
> In practice I consistantly shoot 300- 59/60X rounds. Yet I have yet to come close to that in competition. Maybe average 53X. Now when I go outdoors it is the opposite. I shoot better than my practice session in competition and average about a 554 field.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Bees said:


> that happens to me to. I mean my pratice score is better than my competition score. why do you think that is???



For me practice sessions normally have less people shooting, at tourneys the hall is tight for space and I find myself fighting for space on the line, just too many distractions in the tourney and has an adverse affect my score.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh as to how my score correlate? 

Lat year I was a C shooter in Field 500-520 scores

5 spot inside last year 
I shot 297 a 298 a couple of 300's and the rest were 299's I averaged 48 X's doing that.

This past summer at Field I got my average up to 528.

So hope is the 5 spot score will come up too. time will tell. :


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

It is all in your head. If you can shoot a 300- 60X in practice then you can do it in reality. Case in point. This year in Vegas we had the half hour practice before the line started and then our 2 practice ends, which was a total of 5 ends. I shot 15 staright X's on Sunday during these practice ends and not any of them were any where close to touching the 10 ring. 3 nice little holes. The first arrow for score was a 9 barely hanging on the nine line 98% an 8. And when I shot that 9 I was thinking the whole time "your shooting great you won't miss" I totally set my self up to miss before I even shot. Then I shot a nine on my last arrow for the exact same reason.

Funny thing is I never do that outdoors. I look at the dot out doors and say boy this will be an easy shot, look how big that dot is. The guys that walk up and say look how small that dot is are the ones that miss.

Some day I will be able to connect this indoor game.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> It is all in your head. If you can shoot a 300- 60X in practice then you can do it in reality. Case in point. This year in Vegas we had the half hour practice before the line started and then our 2 practice ends, which was a total of 5 ends. I shot 15 staright X's on Sunday during these practice ends and not any of them were any where close to touching the 10 ring. 3 nice little holes. The first arrow for score was a 9 barely hanging on the nine line 98% an 8. And when I shot that 9 I was thinking the whole time "your shooting great you won't miss" I totally set my self up to miss before I even shot. Then I shot a nine on my last arrow for the exact same reason.
> 
> Funny thing is I never do that outdoors. I look at the dot out doors and say boy this will be an easy shot, look how big that dot is. The guys that walk up and say look how small that dot is are the ones that miss.
> 
> Some day I will be able to connect this indoor game.


Sounds Like this one counts got ya... Mental for sure 
The dots are bigger in field archery aren't they??


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

The answers here in this thread are precisely why I asked this question. At least I'm not alone. There is just something about indoor shooting that gets me. I've shot indoor, outdoor, and 3-D for a long time and my confidence has always been lowest at indoor and I just can't get over that. I've shot as high as 57 x's in practice and shot 56 in a tourney once and once averaged 53'ish. Now I'm shooting in the high 40's. But most of the time it's just 2 or three ends that get me. I'll be all to pieces for a just a few ends then settle in and smoke the middle out of it. Or I'll walk in smoking the middle and then fall apart in the late ends. So it seems my indoor scores don't correlate with my other venue scores at all and it appears to be all mental. 

Outside I'm usually right in the thick of things in both field and 3-D. I finish in the top 2-4 range most all the time at local shoots and do well enough to be happy on a hobbyist level. And I don't have to shoot 60 x's inside to get that same enjoyment but I'd like to at least shoot to my ability. It's just that I get in my own way. I shot some 270 and better halves outside this year and I feel like I'm really close to being a 545-550 shooter outside. And when I get my yardage close, I'm usually even or better on the 3-D course. With those scores, I feel like 300 should be a given and I should be consistently hitting 50-55x's. But I get inside and I struggle sometimes to keep them in the dot for 12 ends. 

I'd love to know the secret of gaining true and full trust in my shot and being able to keep that together time and time again. Indoor seems to amplify my lack of confidence.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

We shoot the Vegas face here WAY more than the 5-spot. My 2 best scores so far are a 298 24X (last year) and a 299 17X (this year). I asked another member of our club what was the difference between my 298 24X and his 300 28X besides about 60 finishing places??

His response was, "It's between your ears [email protected]$$!!! If you can hit the X 24 times in 30 shots, there is no reason to shoot 2 8's." 

It's nice to have resources the like of Keith Trail and Cody Thompson available.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> 5 SPOT 45-48 x
> 
> FIELD 525


In your dreams maybe...he's asking about your scores...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing Sarge....one good practice round doesn't put you in that group :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> In your dreams maybe...he's asking about your scores...




```

```



Brown Hornet said:


> I was thinking the same thing Sarge....one good practice round doesn't put you in that group :chortle:




```

```
..........:hand::hand:.....:blah::blah::blah::blah:....

you did read that i said 5-spot...?? .... i never touched a Vegas target at all last year... never, nada, nunca ! 
true-up... tooooo many 298-299...5-spot....and the field scores are dead-on...:wink:....

hmmmmmm... i seem to remember shooting Psarges "one man bow", _that only he can aim_... the best i could do was _point with it _... and after 12 shots, i had to stop, because i was smaking them together so much, and couldn't afford to buy new arrows for him.....:chortle::chortle:... if i had shot one more end, he wouldn't have had anyhthing to shoot at the HILL. !!!

:shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


I think you must be remembering an alchohol induced hallucination...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Plenty of people shoot 58Xs or more by themselves.....:zip:

But I was talking about that 525 field avg your talking about....:zip:

You couldn't avg a 525 shooting from the youth stakes this summer....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Plenty of people shoot 58Xs or more by themselves.....:zip:
> 
> But I was talking about that 525 field avg your talking about....:zip:
> 
> You couldn't avg a 525 shooting from the youth stakes this summer....




```

```
45-48 X's.... pay attention....... heheheeee...

ok...ok.... *after* the Hill... i did get my act together and stepped it up... !! july 7th thru mid sept i was avg 526- FIELD..... where 'ya at FL Lefty..??? don't leave me hangin' out here... i whooped you buttt about 8 times during this time frame....

true that... up _until _ and including the Hill, a 495 was a greaaaattt round for me... !!...

LOLOL....:embara:

Field is over... indoor is in the air... the OLY is nearly ready...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 45-48 X's.... pay attention....... heheheeee...
> ...


I was paying attention....I am saying that most of those 58 shooters don't shoot a 58 with people around....so as for your 45-48 :zip:

Just like your field scores....:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I was paying attention....I am saying that most of those 58 shooters don't shoot a 58 with people around....so as for your 45-48 :zip:
> 
> Just like your field scores....:chortle:




```

```
:elf_moon:

i guess i'll shoot the first round w/compound..... ....even on a league night if i can find one....:wink:.... 
heheheeeeee.... 

ok...ok...ok....fl lefty; i see how it is....:mg:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

the same, they suck!:sad:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> the same, they suck!:sad:


:chortle: Your not that dag on bad.....


----------



## Kaalboog (Feb 13, 2009)

*Indoor - Fita field*

Barebow recurve
Indoor 436/600
Fita field 295/432
K


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I averaged 55x in tournaments for the last 3 years (bhfs) with a low of 51 and a high of 58. Last year I averaged upper 530's in tournaments (with 3 zerosukey. Those are my tournament scores. This year I switched bows and went to FS outdoors and my field scores went down about 5 points. I could not get this bow to shoot for me. It was very frustrating because I felt I was shooting very well and putting up mediocre scores.

So I am switching bows again this year (and brands:wink

We will see how that all plays out:tongue:

John


----------

